# HR2x and R22 0x03DE/0x03DF: Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
0x03DF: *HR20-700 • HR20-100*

0x03DE:
*HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177549

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177552

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## rocket69 (Oct 27, 2008)

most of todo list mia..?? software or HD on the blitz


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

rocket69 said:


> most of todo list mia..?? software or HD on the blitz


The guide data is likely rebuilding. Todo list should repopulate over next 24 hours.


----------



## rabid_hobbit (Feb 10, 2009)

I've noticed an immediate problem with my hr23 after this download, it has issues when playing back any recorded programming. The audio is fine, but the video stutters quite badly, and consistently, throughout the playback. These are recordings that worked fine before. I've tried it on stuff going back as far as February, same issue, to varying degrees.
Tried resetting, of course. No improvement.

Also checked my HR21 and R22, no problems with those.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

My HR22-100 has audio dropouts on some channels. 

Lately it has also been rebooting on it's own. This happens both while it's on and recording programs (sometimes multiple times a night), and also when we've turned it off over night (we find it ON the next morning)

It has also completely locked up on me a few times. It doesn't response to any buttons on the remote or panel. I have to unplug it to get it to reset.


----------



## yarbage (Aug 21, 2005)

rabid_hobbit said:


> I've noticed an immediate problem with my hr23 after this download, it has issues when playing back any recorded programming. The audio is fine, but the video stutters quite badly, and consistently, throughout the playback. These are recordings that worked fine before. I've tried it on stuff going back as far as February, same issue, to varying degrees.
> Tried resetting, of course. No improvement.
> 
> Also checked my HR21 and R22, no problems with those.


My HR-21 is doing the same the thing. It's pretty bad. It is also freezing on occasion as well.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

After some troubleshooting it turns out that mine has gone defective and it's being replaced. Admin, feel free to remove my two posts if you wish since they aren't applicable. (#5 is my first one reporting the issues)


----------



## GordonL (May 24, 2010)

My HR21-200 (with external drive) is experiencing a similar problem to the ones mentioned above -- stuttering and brief freezes during playback.

I've rebooted multiple times. Deleted a bunch of stuff so I'm under 75% utilized. Problem persists on both old stuff (recorded before the upgrade) and new stuff. Seems to come in bursts: fine for 10 minutes, then 5 minutes that are basically unwatchable.

- Gordon


----------



## copperx (May 25, 2010)

rabid_hobbit said:


> I've noticed an immediate problem with my hr23 after this download, it has issues when playing back any recorded programming. The audio is fine, but the video stutters quite badly, and consistently, throughout the playback. These are recordings that worked fine before. I've tried it on stuff going back as far as February, same issue, to varying degrees.
> Tried resetting, of course. No improvement.
> 
> Also checked my HR21 and R22, no problems with those.


We have the exact same issues as yours and it happens when watching live programming as well.

I think the problems started after my wife saw a message on tv saying that the tv was gonna do some "3D-related" updates last Thursday or Friday.

Called this past Saturday and the CSR had me scanned the hard drive (which took more than 3 hours and corrected 500+ problems) but the problems are still there.

I have not check the firmware version but I will do that and report back tonight.


----------



## copperx (May 25, 2010)

MISpat said:


> After some troubleshooting it turns out that mine has gone defective and it's being replaced. Admin, feel free to remove my two posts if you wish since they aren't applicable. (#5 is my first one reporting the issues)


Can't send a PM yet..

Here's my response:

"The CSR I talked to told me to press and hold both "REC" and "DOWN" buttons as soon as I saw the second screen... this is the same method to re-format some older dvrs..

but for a HR23, it will "SCAN" the HD for errors...

Do you still have the same problem after your "failed attempt" of formatting the harddrive?


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

copperx said:


> Can't send a PM yet..
> 
> Here's my response:
> 
> ...


I haven't had the same problem yet. I believe "REC" and "DOWN" is what I did to start the reformat on my HR22... perhaps the CSR had the steps incorrect and this only performs a scan?


----------



## GordonL (May 24, 2010)

Problem seems to have disappeared on my unit.

I deleted a bunch of recordings, and rebooted several times. Still saw the problem. Then, the next time I used the DVR, I didn't notice the problem. Now I've watched approximately 2 hours of recorded TV without seeing a stutter.

Good, because I wasn't anxious to perform HD diags on my 1.5 TB drive.

- Gordon


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Just got the software yesterday to enable 3D and such, but everything is broken. 

Playback of recorded shows, about 1 -5 minutes into playback, the whole thing stops playing and goes to live TV.

Reboots have occurred three times now, and after the recorder sits a while, it looses the ability to CHANGE CHANNELS. It thinks it changes the channel, the top menu bar comes up with the new info, but the channel stays on the same channel.

Also, it seems to have lost the network connection, even though it shows the right IP address in the info screen, it cannot download on demand, and won't do the APPS anymore.

Any tips for troubleshooting?

I HATE the fact that 1 in 2 updates craps out the receivers


----------



## rayzor1211 (Sep 25, 2007)

Received update yesterday. I got home and noticed that AI wasn't recording. Turned everything on then checked the ToDo list and found it was empty and all of my season passes gone. Checked the PlayList - Empty. Checked system info and then realized there was a s/w update.

Was suffering from the stuttering also. Reset the system and received the high temperature warning message. I unplugged it for 30 minutes to let it cool down. After plugging it in it took over 45 minutes at Step 1. When it finally displayed a channel, it was still stuttering. Reset one more time and it seemed to be okay.

Am I upset about the PlayList and SeasonPasses being wiped out? No. I now have 100% space for the upcoming World Cup matches :lol:


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

I too have the HR-22 and have not had the update yet. Something like 3xx08, from 3/10. That is the latest update I have. I had issues with the new HD too so I did a reboot, etc. and had them send re-auth, and I did the 0-2-4-6-8 and it updates, but still the old version. It will not update to the new one. However, I see all this, I am not sure I want it anyway!


----------



## wm_b (May 26, 2010)

Monday night the update came through and the following morning I turned on the TV to see the message about a problem detected in my hard drive. I have completed the scan a number of times to 100% but it does not continue to boot. Disconnecting the drive and booting the unit will take me all the way to programming with sound and picture so the unit is okay. I am bummed because I didn't get a chance to watch the last episode of 24.  Is there any way possible to save my drive?

The latest scan says it found and corrected one error but all previous scans came up zero.

First post here BTW. Long time lurker.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

After 3DF, any previously recorded shows from Playboy channel 590 are not available for MRV viewing. This has previously worked. On my 3 HR20s all worked fine until 3DF. I tried looking at parental controls, etc. no luck. Only newly recorded ch 590 shows (after 3DF) will show up in the guide on an MRVd unit. Directv please fix.

Update: It looks like when a show is older than about a week it no longer shows up on MRVd units. Everything else is fine.


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

Had several lockups during the AI finale last night. How stupid is D* to push an update like this right at the main week for season/series finales? Thank God they didn't do it before the LOST finale. I'm really getting tired of this.


----------



## newlinux (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm getting studdered playback on some material on my HR21-200 since the update. Have rebooted a couple of times, no cigar. So far It is only happening on one recording, but I haven't checked many of them. Hasn't happened on livetv for me. But I haven't watched much tv since the upgrade.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep great job guys testing before release! Job well done. Just because 3D is coming Directv rushs this out. Screw 3D really!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

HR20-100. Day after update, noticed the most recent HD channel additions had been removed from custom favorite list. Added them back without issue. Will check tonight to confirm no other issues.


----------



## AndyHi (Nov 24, 2007)

got the update yesterday (HR21/700)

Now my clock and guide data is also reporting as an hour off.
I went into the system settings and found the clock says TimeZone Auto(Pacific) DST is Auto (No). Pacific timezone is correct, but DST should be Auto (Yes) ??

suggestions?


----------



## Mark Jay Jones (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a non-issue, as something that worked previously is now fixed. No mention of this in the release notes.

TVApps worked for me for a few months back last fall, but stopped working with one of the updates (January '10?). I kept getting the dreaded "error with this application. (3)". I do have a Dlink WiFi-N router DIR-825, but never tried the Enable DNS Relay setting as others have suggested in other threads.

On Wednesday, 26 May, I got the new firmware upgrade 0x03DE for my HR21-700.

TVApps now works perfectly! They must have fixed something, as I definitely didn't change anything in my network configuration.


----------



## Jacobe64 (May 28, 2010)

My HR20-100 received the upgrade at 7:00 p.m. last night, and now I get a blank gray screen when I tune into any channel with a definition of 720 and 1080. I noticed this last night, tried a reset, and fiddled with the cables in the back as instructed to by customer support. Has anyone had this issue? Has it been resolved? They won't have a technician out for a week!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

R22-100 got the update last night. The unit was very slow to respond and had jerky video and audio drops. Reset it now and will have to check again tomorrow. It has been stuck on Step 1 of 2 for quite some time. The fan seems to be blowing much warmer than it was a couple of days ago.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the difference between ...DE and ...DF other than the ...DF is for HR20's and ...DE is for the other HR2x's?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

R22-100 took more than 45 minutes to reboot last night. I left it on Step 1 and went to bed. This morning, it is working fine.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I've got an issue with the 3a8 release on two receivers. Sometime shortly after 5/20, two boxes on the previous NR lost all their series links. Not a huge problem, as they were backup recordings and a few things the boy watches. Both boxes have been on the NR since March 11 when it rolled out. The new NR has not hit any of my 4 boxes yet. AFIK, no power outages, and no one else in the house really knows how to reset boxes.


.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone else lost the CALLER ID popups? 

Our HR22-100's are getting caller ID info (shows the info in history) but neither of them will alert us when someone calls.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Internet connection lost on HR20-100, however MRV is working fine


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

might as well throw my hat in the ring: yes, horrible, horrible intermittent stuttering of any time-shifted material. i was sure my hd was dying until reading this.

otherwise i'm ready for 3d! well, i'll have to get a new tv. and a 3d-ready bluray player. and some glasses. and some content. but, other than that, i'm ready.

so, thanks d* for making my box 3d-ready and at the same time, ruining my tv-watching experience!


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I recorderd the Stanly Cup game one yesterday. This morning and I go to watch the game but, the recording did not take. It just showed a white screen. This is the 1st playback problem I've had with this box, I can only assume that it was caused from the new software.

LouPenya


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

shmengie said:


> might as well throw my hat in the ring: yes, horrible, horrible intermittent stuttering of any time-shifted material. i was sure my hd was dying until reading


Why can no one confirm if this release has been halted?? Firmware checker shows this release no longer in stream, so I guess I need no anouncement but still. I have e-mailed, called, and end result e-mail from them "no support" because of Unsupported MRV. What about the studdering and shaking live tv that comes with this fabulous software version?? No Support???? I got words for you Directv big time. And yes this has made others ethernet enabled MRV degrade much much. Maybe Earl you have an answer to this please. Are west coasters stuck with this until a fix???


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Looking at all the reported problems with this version makes me wonder if the problems are HR2x model dependent. I received 3DE about a week ago on my two HR21-700 and this seems to be the best download I have ever received. I have no studdering or audio problems on anything, including live or recorded OTA and the double button press problem is much better. Also, the response time is great.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

bpratt said:


> ... wonder if the problems are HR2x model dependent. I received 3DE about a week ago on my two HR21-700 and this seems to be the best download I have ever received...


HR21-200 here; no 3DE yet, which is good.

If they've stopped rolling it out in order to make other models behave better, the chances are pretty good that their "fixes" will make our HR21s behave worse.


----------



## hmbay (May 15, 2010)

Was wondering what was the matter with my HR21-700 until I saw this thread. Received the updated firmware on 5/27 and since then have had striping on fast forward or commercial skip and other video quality issues, including stuttering/jitters. Weirdest problem was having the picture drop a few pixels such that I could see what looks like a data band at the top of the screen (I presume it is something like that). I guess they had to rush the 3D out for the World Cup. 

On the other hand, I haven't yet noticed an audio dropout which had gotten so bad that they seemed to be timed to coincide with critical dialogue. And the guide is updating properly (it wasn't for about a month or so before the upgrade). Also, I do use an eSATA drive and I've had no problems with it through a few generations of firmware upgrades.


----------



## byronmphillips (Dec 19, 2007)

Got update at 3:29 am. all signals on all satellites 90 and above; however, all hd channels displaying gray screen. anyone know of solution for this issue? HR20-700 working fine until i got update.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Got the update today and I noticed right away the guide is slow and response between pressing the button on the remote to something appearing on screen in slow. This did not happen with the software before this update. Hopefully Directv will fix this in the next software release.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Got the update on my HR24-500 early Wednesday morning--dumped my To Do list and Season Passes.


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

djrobx said:


> Has anyone else lost the CALLER ID popups?
> 
> Our HR22-100's are getting caller ID info (shows the info in history) but neither of them will alert us when someone calls.


I just noticed that my Caller ID is no longer working as well. Going to try a reboot to see if that helps.

I already disabled/re-enabled Caller ID and during an incoming call it told me something like to contact my local phone company to sign up for caller id...incoming call.

HR20-700


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

A reboot did nothing to help. Now an incoming call says:

Incoming Call:
UNAVAILABLE
UNAVAILABLE

I know that my Caller ID is working because the cordless phones in the house display the incoming Caller ID properly.

HR20-700


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

just got this. HR20 100 has very slow responses to commands and the 30 second skip is noticeably slower as is the normal FF. Recorded program from last night has major audio issues but good picture. USA

unsure why they advertise and give us new software when it's my understanding we cant get 3d on my box anyway


edit: watching something on another channel tonight, same issues. Audio cuts out very frequently, stuttering. Guide etc extraordinarily slow. Scrolling thru the List takes forever, it's as if i havent pressed the button. Wish we could revert back  Doing a 'view upcoming' on one of my SLs took about 30 seconds of the bar across the screen to find future eps and just moving down one ep takes about 5 seconds. Recording a new ep takes over 1 minute after pressing the button.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

djrobx said:


> Has anyone else lost the CALLER ID popups?


Yes on both HR20-100's


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Tried to run a system test yesterday and got an error message saying one test had failed, that I may have reception issues, and that I should call DirecTV. I have had no "searching for signal" issues and my signal strengths are in the high 70's to 100.

I reset the receiver, repeated the system test with the same result and called DirecTV. CSR referred me to "Protection Plan" operator who said it was a software issue, the error code was in error (???), and a new software download was scheduled for last night. No download occurred.

I got the latest software on May 25.

I will leave well enough alone for now.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Haven't been in here in these forums for a while, but when I started wondering why I started getting stuttering and VERY slow remote response, I checked the system info, and sure enough, D* had just come out with another one of their WONDERFUL updates. Thanks D*. Reboot has NOT helped. Please get this damn thing fixed ASAP.

HR22-100


----------



## swannyva (Aug 18, 2007)

HR20-100
Update arrived early AM today. On first use got repeated, non-stop Caller ID messages with special characters instead of numbers. Unplugging phone line had no effect. Reset receiver resolved the issue!
Thanks.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

I thought it might go away or be the hardware so I came to this forum to see if this was a common issue.



studdad said:


> Haven't been in here in these forums for a while, but when I started wondering why I started getting stuttering and VERY slow remote response, I checked the system info, and sure enough, D* had just come out with another one of their WONDERFUL updates. Thanks D*. Reboot has NOT helped. Please get this damn thing fixed ASAP.
> 
> HR22-100


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

rabid_hobbit said:


> I've noticed an immediate problem with my hr23 after this download, it has issues when playing back any recorded programming. The audio is fine, but the video stutters quite badly, and consistently, throughout the playback. These are recordings that worked fine before. I've tried it on stuff going back as far as February, same issue, to varying degrees.
> Tried resetting, of course. No improvement.
> 
> Also checked my HR21 and R22, no problems with those.


I have exactly the same problem, audio is fine, but video is choppy, a lot! even on live tv.
The guide and menus flicker a little bit, even when I pause the video.
Also the guide, and remote appears to be more sluggish than before.
I was thinking maybe the hard drive was dying, now I know the cause is this stupid 3D update! 
HR22/100, 0x3de, got the update yesterday.

Now the strange thing... the other HR22/100 which got the update the day before, is working PERFECTLY! Also I did not lose any settings or recorded programs on any of the receivers.

Directv should provide us with an option to allow the updates, just like my old Dish receivers used to.

Directv, please fix this ASAP!


----------



## nashpatrick (Sep 20, 2007)

dramirez said:


> I have exactly the same problem, audio is fine, but video is choppy, a lot! even on live tv.
> The guide and menus flicker a little bit, even when I pause the video.
> Also the guide, and remote appears to be more sluggish than before.
> I was thinking maybe the hard drive was dying, now I know the cause is this stupid 3D update!
> ...


Experiencing the exact same thing. Both HR22-100's got update on Thursday. 1 box is perfect, no problems. 2nd box has video dropping frames on all live TV and recordings, even recordings made before upgrade. Weird part is MRV from good box to watch a recording on bad box drops frames too. Called Directv and they made me run a disk check that hung on 11% for over 12 hours. Did full reformat, same problem. Directv is forcing a tech to come check signal because picture freeze makes them send out a tech, which is silly. They did say they would replace the box if the signal is good. Good times...


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

people at forums.directv.com told me it was the hard drive dying... really? I had this box for about 8 months now... forced the download by rebooting and then pressing 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote, this took me back to 0x3a8, guess what? no more problems! (well the to do list is gone, and the last 4 programs I recorded are gone too), but the box works as used to!


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

dramirez said:


> people at forums.directv.com told me it was the hard drive dying... really? I had this box for about 8 months now... forced the download by rebooting and then pressing 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote, this took me back to 0x3a8, guess what? no more problems! (well the to do list is gone, and the last 4 programs I recorded are gone too), but the box works as used to!


how did you do the roll-back?


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

I read it somewhere:
===========
Steps in Forcing a Download
1. Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select Menu -> Help & Settings -> Setup -> Reset -> Restart Recorder.
2. Press the DASH (-) key to confirm. Please ask for instructions if this does not work for you.
3. When the reset process starts, the blue LEDs on the front of the receiver will turn off.
4. Once the LEDs on the front of the receiver come back on OR the first blue screen is displayed, whichever occurs first, enter this special code from your remote control: 0 2 4 6 8.
Press the keys deliberately, allowing about 1/2 second per press. Do not hold the keys down. Make sure that you press ONLY the 5 numbers, one at a time, and nothing else. Enter the code once per reboot. After a few more seconds, you should see a screen indicating that the 10-20 minute download cycle has started.
=========

I lost my to do list and the last 4 recordings by doing this, but I think it was worth it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dramirez said:


> I read it somewhere:
> ===========
> Steps in Forcing a Download
> 1. Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select Menu -> Help & Settings -> Setup -> Reset -> Restart Recorder.
> ...


That will only work if the old software is still in the stream. And even it does "roll back", you'll likely get the new version again soon automatically.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Stuttering is not related only to this firmware. I'm getting it on 0x3A8. This all started when the D10 to D12 switch took place. THAT is where this problem is coming from.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*R22-100*

*Issue: TV Off Button Failure*
I recently hooked up my R22 to a TV that I can use the TV On/Off buttons with in order to turn the TV and receiver on and off with one button press. I did notice a limitation in how this works. While this does work without fail most of the time, there is one situation where it fails to work when shutting off the TV and receiver. If the DirecTV screen saver happens to be on, hitting the Off button will turn off the TV, but will only wake the receiver from the screen saver. If you then hit the Off button again, it will turn off the receiver, but if the TV does not have distinct on/off codes, the TV will turn back on. You then have to hit the Off button a third time.

- Merg


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Racer88 said:


> Stuttering is not related only to this firmware. I'm getting it on 0x3A8. This all started when the D10 to D12 switch took place. THAT is where this problem is coming from.


You possibly have a dish alignment problem which is giving you low signal strengths on the D12 satellite. What are your signals on 103a, all transponders, on BOTH tuners?


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

so what's the deal? They have stopped the rollout of the update? I wonder if they will have a new release in time for the world cup?


----------



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

I lost broadcast networks from two favorites lists. I am not sure if it is related to the software update, but we noticed this problem about a week ago and per the receiver's info, the update was applied on 5/26. 

Called directv customer support and they said I have to re-add the favorites. I have multiple issues with that option:

1. I don't know what else was removed, so essentially I have to just set up the favorites again
2. If I do it manually, I will lose the chance to do any troubleshooting (or have someone else do any troubleshooting)

Anyone know if there is any other way out for me?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> so what's the deal? They have stopped the rollout of the update? I wonder if they will have a new release in time for the world cup?


Gonna assume they did. Got it on my HR23-700 a week ago, but never got it on my HR20-700


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I got it on my HR21-200 last week but still not on my HR21-100. From Doug's site, it looks like 0x03DE is the national release software for the HR21-200, and 0x03DF is NR for the HR20-100, but all other HR20s and HR21s are still on 0x03A8. Doesn't look like 0x03DE has streamed since June 3rd.


----------



## Lsol (Jul 30, 2006)

I received 0x03DF on my HR20-700 on June 3rd.


----------



## hmbay (May 15, 2010)

This firmware rollout is now officially a disaster - the wife is royally pissed off and thinks DTV should give us all a couple of bucks off our subscriptions until they fix these problems. She is usually pretty cool about this stuff, but between the banding/striping on fast forward/reverse, the audio dropouts, and the stuttering, she says some programs are almost unwatchable. 

I thought my audio dropouts had gone away but they are back and worse than ever - lost several seconds of audio on a program tonight. I hope they halted the rollout because of these problems.

Have tried reboots and increasing free space on the disk by deleting old programs - the fact is that it was fine until the firmware update so all this nonsense about bad disks or satellite signals is just bunk. They are buying time until they figure out what the bugs are.

UPDATE: Was watching the latest episode of "Lie to Me" recorded on the HR21 and when it got to the "Delete or Exit" question at the end of the episode, the unit hung. Now I'm stuck in "Checking Satellite Settings" hell on the reboot. I thought I was stuck like some other people have noted, but after about 30 minutes, it finally moved to Step 2 and started receiving satellite info. 

UPDATE: Now trying 0-2-4-6-8 trick to force download and I'm getting a new load of 03DE - maybe they had transmission problems and a lot of downloads were corrupt (although checksums should have identified those problems).

FIXED: That did it - probably the audio dropouts will still be there, but the stuttering and banding is gone. May well have been some corruption when the original 3DE software was downloaded. Who knows? 

HR21-700 with eSATA drive


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

Woke up to 3de this AM (wasn't paying attention to this thread, didn't know it was coming.)

Now I get about 3-4 remote button presses before I lose control; whatever's happening at the time - be it watching broadcasting or a recording - is there, I can't change anything and the lights on the front panel do not flicker when I press a remote control button. No response to front panel buttons, either.

RBR "fixes" it -- for about 2-3 remote control buttons presses, then I'm done again.

HR22-100. Reasonably new one, from earlier this year.

Sigh...

_*Edit: *_My other HR22-100 and my HR21-700 are all hosed. The last two are dark and unresponsive, I'm RBR'ing them now. But I don't expect an improvement.

I'm betting this is going to be a fun day for DirectTV. They're certainly going to get an earful from me today...


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

GregAmy said:


> Now I get about 3-4 remote button presses before I lose control; whatever's happening at the time - be it watching broadcasting or a recording - is there, I can't change anything and the lights on the front panel do not flicker when I press a remote control button. No response to front panel buttons, either.
> 
> RBR "fixes" it -- for about 2-3 remote control buttons presses, then I'm done again.


Same here on HR20 and HR21. Absolutely unresponsive after the first couple of keystrokes on the remote. Grrrrr.....


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Same here - two HR20-700 froze to all key presses this AM (RF). Had to RBR both of them. Not good.


----------



## Jables (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, woke up to 2 updated HR20-700s - both are hosed. One hung up on exiting a recorded program, the other hung on pressing "Menu" - RBR'd both, now both boot to black screens. Nice work there, D*.


----------



## DocTauri (Oct 30, 2006)

I see one post where reloading the software fixed it, are there any confirmations? I'm at work so can't play with it, but am getting questions from friends/family with the issue.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

DocTauri said:


> I see one post where reloading the software fixed it, are there any confirmations?


Yes! I just did that (0-2-4-6-8 on startup) and it *seems* to be working. Or it just coulda been due to another RBR? I'm on my way to work myself, but I suggest giving it a try. - GA


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

I've got two HR20-700s that also stopped working after this morning's software update. The RBR didn't help, but I unplugged the unit, waited 30 seconds, and then plugged it back in. Now all is well. Everything functions as it should!


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

Jables said:


> Yeah, woke up to 2 updated HR20-700s - both are hosed. One hung up on exiting a recorded program, the other hung on pressing "Menu" - RBR'd both, now both boot to black screens. Nice work there, D*.


Same problem here. Software update at 3:31 this morning on my HR22-100. Woke up this morning and the receiver failed to turn on. RBR rebooted to a black screen. Pulled the power for 5 minutes, plugged back in and it appears to working again.

Will have to check my other DVRs this evening.


----------



## Jables (Apr 24, 2008)

I did the plug-pulling thing on mine too - seems to have restored them to order, but we'll see for how long.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Same problem here. HR20-700 got update overnight. A few remote presses and it hung up. Did a RBR, same thing. I then uplugged it, let it do it's LONG reboot again. So far it has not hung again, yet.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

flush the guide cache.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2489168&postcount=15


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

2 back 2 back RBR seems to have worked for me. fingers crossed.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm now on my 2nd RBR on both HR20's in 20 mins.

D* customer service is only available thru e-mail, so I'm waiting for a reply.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Yesterday A.M. brought the HR21 out of standby and video was frozen but audio was playing right along. Still had control of menu and guide but nothing brought picture back.
Sorry no report my bride did a menu reboot and seems to be normal now.

Running 03de S/W.

This A.M. could not bring box out of standby, was totally unresponsive to remote and local keys. Only signs of life was the green lights on the DECA box. 
Pulled power to reboot and audio and video worked ok but no keys on the remote or box would do anything.

Powered down again and seems to be working normal now.

Report 20100608-2924

Any suggestions??

J C


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sent report 20100608-21D2 after my 2nd RBR.

I have a very vanilla setup - no DECA, no SWiM... Just 2 HR20-700's with a 5LNB dish.


----------



## smiller (Jun 20, 2007)

2 back 2 back RBR seems to have worked for me also. so far


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

downstairs HR20-700 again unresponsive after 2nd RBR. Will try yet another after unplugging.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Was on 0x03DE for several weeks (CE) without any problems. Got 0x03DF on both HR20-700's in the middle of the night. After a few key presses, remote and front panel became unresponsive on both units. Same thing happened after RBR's on both. Another RBR on 1 seems to have fixed it. Second RBR on other unit didn't. Pulled the plug and am now rebooting.

I don't know what the difference is between the 0x03DE and the special 0x03DF for HR20's is but I am now having problems.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd like to know why the update (3de) on my HR23 also affected my HR20 (3df loaded last week)? The two RBRs seems to have worked. 

DirecTV has some 'splainin' to do!!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

the key is two resets right in a row, it flushes the guide/
we've had corrupt guide data before, black monday in october 2008 caused nationwide reboots


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

David MacLeod said:


> the key is two resets right in a row, it flushes the guide/
> we've had corrupt guide data before, black monday in october 2008 caused nationwide reboots


Agrees...That's what I did. So far it's working. Other threads are reporting the same problem. Riminds me of McAfee's April update disaster.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Both of my HR20 where unresponsive this morning after getting the update. One powered on showed the new features splash screen clicked ok and locked up no picture. Tried turning on the 2nd HR20 and it would not power on. After two RBR's I seem to be running ok. Have not tried viewing recorded shows yet.


----------



## DocTauri (Oct 30, 2006)

Walking a friend through fixing this on the phone...

Are we talking 2 rbr's in a row, or rbr, wait for it to finish booting and get video on the screen, then rbr again?

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DocTauri said:


> Walking a friend through fixing this on the phone...
> 
> Are we talking 2 rbr's in a row, or rbr, wait for it to finish booting and get video on the screen, then rbr again?
> 
> ...


Reboot. Let it complete cycle. Then reboot again. So far this is the fix.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Another data point here:

Woke up this A.M. to my HR20-700's ring of lights shining at me, so I knew there had been a restart. I looked at system info and verified that the unit had updated overnight to 3DF. At that point, it became non-responsive to any keypresses on the remote or front panel (A/V continued to play on just fine). So...did the two consecutive RBRs and it seems to be OK.

Went to check on the second HR20-700. It had also updated overnight, and it also became non-responsive after a few remote button presses. It's currently going through its dual RBRs.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Same global problem here... HR20-700 updated to 3DF last night. Box completely unresponsive, but after two reboots, is working now.

report:20100608-E91


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Another data point here:
> 
> Woke up this A.M. to my HR20-700's ring of lights shining at me, so I knew there had been a restart. I looked at system info and verified that the unit had updated overnight to 3DF. At that point, it became non-responsive to any keypresses on the remote or front panel (A/V continued to play on just fine). So...did the two consecutive RBRs and it seems to be OK.
> 
> Went to check on the second HR20-700. It had also updated overnight, and it also became non-responsive after a few remote button presses. It's currently going through its dual RBRs.


Exactly the same thing here. Two HR20-700s got the update overnight and became unresponsive to the remote after a few remote keypresses. :nono2: Edit: I see this seems to be happening to everyone. Doing the double reboots.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

All three of my DVRs were unresponsive this morning. Two HR20s and one HR21. For me it took 3 RBRs on each to regain control. Seems odd since only the HR20s got a software update last night.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

seeing as how its affecting ce, old nr, and units that got updated last night we can rule out it being an update related issue.......


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I think DirecTV does this to see if anyone notices.

Or maybe to wake up the CSRs.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

Same thing here. My HR20-700 got the update overnight and became unresponsive to the remote after a few remote key presses...Doing the double reboot took care of it.


----------



## RaceTripper (Sep 16, 2007)

One of my HR2-700s is now refusing to boot from an external Seagate FreeAgent Pro 750GB drives, the same one that has worked for several years without issue. The screen gets to "Almost there...A few more seconds please..." and then cycles to the beginning again. It never gets past that.

The other HR20-700 does boot from it's drive (also a FreeAgent Pro 750).

And I don't even give a rat's arse about 3D


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

hr21-700 wouldn't even power on this a.m. until 2 rbr's. powering up now. hopefully, the stuttering is gone.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR23 seemed to be working fine after the double RBR. However, it became unresponsive during the playback of Letterman. So, another RBR was done and its working again.

My HR20 is still okay after its double RBR this morning.

As far as the 3de update, the HR23 seems to be slower in bringing up the Guide and Playlist, but it may get better as time goes by since the RBRs.


----------



## jmak (Mar 31, 2007)

HR20-700 frozen remote control after download last night. Double red button reboot appears to have fixed problem. The first reboot hung at rebuilding scheduler or something like that.


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

Well then I guess it is not just the ones at my house. Actually two nights ago had an issue with our R22 where it just hung, tht may have been an anomoly. it had to check the disk on reboot.

But now this issue with both our HR units freezing. ugh.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My HR23-700s need 2 Reboots and were Sluggish when I finally got it working due to the Indexing of the Guide Data which can take up to 36 hours to complete from what I have learned from others here.

One is on it's Third Reboot as it hangs on the Building Scheduler Screen so I will leave it there for awhile to see if it will complete the Reboot Process.


----------



## heddhunter (Aug 10, 2009)

Woke up this morning to find my HR22 dead. I pulled the plug, rebooted it. It booted up fine but as soon as I tried to change the channel it went black again and froze completely. Another pull-the-plug-and-reboot cycle and it seems fine now. Watched a recorded show and changed channels a few times. Weird.

The info page says software version 0x3de, 5/26. Does that mean I received it on 5/26? Because it had been working fine until this morning.


----------



## Gocanes (Jul 15, 2007)

Both My HR20 and HR22 had similar unresponsive issues. They both initially worked fine and then became unresponsive (but continued to play what was already showing just fine). It seems 1 RBR fixed the HR20. The HR22 I did one RBR and it worked for a few minutes. Then it became unresponsive again. Doing 2nd RBR now.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

heddhunter said:


> Woke up this morning to find my HR22 dead. I pulled the plug, rebooted it. It booted up fine but as soon as I tried to change the channel it went black again and froze completely. Another pull-the-plug-and-reboot cycle and it seems fine now. Watched a recorded show and changed channels a few times. Weird.
> 
> The info page says software version 0x3de, 5/26. Does that mean I received it on 5/26? Because it had been working fine until this morning.


Not related to the software update -- it was some bad guide data that hosed all the systems.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

From *fredfa* in *AVS Forum > HDTV > HDTV Programming*:


> A twitter message from DirecTV in the past 40 minutes:
> 
> *"HDDVR customers: If your HDDVR will NOT power on, unplug the unit from the wall, wait 15sec, then replug, & repeat 1x to restore service."*


Don't got twitter; don't got no cell phones. Luckily for me, I read the latest posts in that AVSForum thread even before I turned on my plasma this morning - and discovered my HR21 was bricked too.

Because of what I read, I had the patience to try and try again to start up my box - without having to call D* and wait for a CSR.

It did take at least two unpluggings/re-pluggings before I could get the blue power button on the box to respond; it seemed like the blue light at its center would come on for just a moment and then die again. I didn't need to disconnect the 'Satellite In' line.

Once power-up worked, and the restart process was complete, all I had to do was a second restart (through the menu this time) to flush all the guide data. Each restart took only a few minutes.

I must say it seems only a coincidence that this guide-data corruption followed shortly after the latest software rollout (0x03de for me), which I received 6 days ago, and which others got as many as 19 days ago.


----------



## pbeaudet (Jan 8, 2010)

Since the update on 6/3 it has also been rebooting on it's own. 

It has also completely locked up on me a few times. It doesn't respond to any buttons on the remote or panel. I have to do a hard restart (power cycle) to get it back.


----------



## DonDeAgo (Jun 3, 2008)

My HR21/700 was working OK at first this morning after taking the update (0x3de) then it locked up and I rebooted, it was still locked so I unplugged the receiver for a couple of minutes and let it boot up again. This seemed to fix the problem for a while but then I lost the signal and after a while the receiver rebooted on its own. Now everything seems to be working again.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Oh My God, they killed my HR21-100!! You B******s!!!!

It survived the Guide glitch ok, but after the afternoon remote reset by D* my HR21-100 is now pixellating like crazy on all channels. Resets aren't helping. Sig strengths on all sats are > 72. The HR21-200 and H21 boxes are fine.


----------



## KristySw (Jun 8, 2010)

I reset/ rebooted 11 times, to no avail. Finally, the front buttons on the receiver box would work. But, the remote still would not. So, I pushed menu, went to Parental/ Setup, then Setup, then Remote Control. Then, I selected IR/ RF. I had to toggle to IR and set up. Then, go back through the process and toggle back to RF and set up. It now works on RF like it originally did. Fixed my issues. I sat on hold on 7 calls today. 5 times trying to get to technical support, but being cut off. So, this would have saved me a lot of time had I known. I figured I'd post this fix for others in case it helps!!


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

My hr-23/700 would not power on yesterday. I simply held the red button reset for about 10 seconds. System turned on and rebooted fine. No other problems. Got an apology email from Directv today about the problems. All is well.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I see the loss of the live buffer issue has still not been resolved.  This is ridiculous. This issue has been reported for several NRs. So once again here is what happen (not that anyone seems to be looking at these reports).

If the channel is left on one station for an extended period without using the remote, at the change of a show (might be on the hour or the half hour), the channel banner comes up as if you have changed channels and the live buffer is gone. You can not back up to the previous show.

If you happen to be behind live, you lose whatever you are watching as it jumps you back up to real time. I've lost the end of a show many times due to this. It happens on both my HR20-700s and my HR20-100, so it's not a defective unit. 

No recordings are taking place or scheduled when this happens. DP is not in use. It does not happen all of the time, but probably at least once a day.

People may not notice it's happening if they are caught up to live TV. The indicator is the channel banner popping up for no reason at the change of the show.


----------



## jayron (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure if this was an issue before the 0x03DE update or bad guide data problem, but...

while recording "Caddyshack: The Inside Story" on 266 BioHD on my HR21-100

I get "Searching for signal on Satellite In 1...(771)" when tuning to the following channels on the other tuner:
231 FoodHD
284 SciHD
607 SpeedHD

I can tune local HD, DirecTV network HD (aside from the ones listed above), OTA HD (via AM21) and SD (at least the channels I normally tune to) without issue and recording continues fine on 266 BioHD uninterrupted. I can even tune the other tuner to 266 BioHD. Did at least 3 RBR.

Are these symptoms an indication of...
bad software update
bad guide data
receiver/tuner/hard drive/b band converter/LNB/multiswitch going bad

Thanks

HR21-100 0x03DE w/ AM21, DirecTV2PC enabled, MRV not enabled


----------



## laurelpark (Jun 11, 2010)

jayron said:


> Not sure if this was an issue before the 0x03DE update or bad guide data problem, but...
> 
> while recording "Caddyshack: The Inside Story" on 266 BioHD on my HR21-100
> 
> ...


I'm experiencing the same problem. About two weeks ago, I lost a bunch of my HD channels all at once. The system had been up and running perfectly for several years, and then all of a sudden, I get the 771 error across a lot of HD channels. All the local ones are fine, though.

I called DirecTV and they sent a tech out. He realigned the dish, and still no channels. He replaced the LNB, and still no channels. He finally said that the switch to D12 caused a bunch of people to lose their signals, and his guess was that since it runs at a higher frequency than D10, people in 'fringe' areas or those with long coax runs are having problems. The switch to D12 happened at the same time as the software update, so I'm confused as to what is the underlying cause.

Check your signal strengths - in my situation, 103(cb) are all in the 80's and 90's, and 103(ca) are all in the 20's to 30's. That's really weird since you'd think that the satellites are so close together that if one comes in great, the other should, too...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

laurelpark said:


> I'm experiencing the same problem. About two weeks ago, I lost a bunch of my HD channels all at once. The system had been up and running perfectly for several years, and then all of a sudden, I get the 771 error across a lot of HD channels. All the local ones are fine, though.
> 
> I called DirecTV and they sent a tech out. He realigned the dish, and still no channels. He replaced the LNB, and still no channels. He finally said that the switch to D12 caused a bunch of people to lose their signals, and his guess was that since it runs at a higher frequency than D10, people in 'fringe' areas or those with long coax runs are having problems. The switch to D12 happened at the same time as the software update, so I'm confused as to what is the underlying cause.
> 
> Check your signal strengths - in my situation, 103(cb) are all in the 80's and 90's, and 103(ca) are all in the 20's to 30's. That's really weird since you'd think that the satellites are so close together that if one comes in great, the other should, too...


I'm sure all these problems can be explained by DirecTV as a "transmission glitch"!


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

My HR22 will not allow the 3D signal to be passed through to the native SbS supported Mitsu 73738 TV because the TV's EDID was not included in the firmware.


A second issue is that unsupported SUamsungs (without native SbS support) were included in the EDID list and are receiving the signal but are unable to view it because they require checkerboard input.


----------



## hmbay (May 15, 2010)

*For everyone with stuttering video and banded/striped fast forward/commercial skip:*

I had these problems since my 3DE upgrade on May 27 and only went the "forced software download" 0-2-4-6-8 route out of total desperation after the unit hung at the end of a program and then behaved strangely on reboots in the Satellite Step 1 phase.

From my 30 years experience in software, I suspect that on some particular days from some particular satellites, some customers got just slightly corrupt downloads of 3DE (or maybe corrupt guide data). In either case, the 0-2-4-6-8 forced download approach seems to clean up whatever mess was there and download new software and guide data. And it didn't take very long compared to all the time I spent doing reboots and all that (easily spent more time reading forum posts than it took to fix it). BTW, it does not "revert" you back to an earlier version of the software - it just downloads a new clean copy of 3DE - which is just what the doctor ordered.

And don't even talk about the "experts" in the DTV forums - they were telling people to send units back and do complete resets (losing all data) and move their satellite dishes and all sorts of whacky stuff - just because their own units looked fine. The very nature of a bug like this is its randomness so saying that "my unit worked fine after downloading 3DE" doesn't solve the problem.
*
AND the punch line: I did not lose a single recording or subscription!!! And I run an HR21 with an external eSATA drive! * I will applaud whatever engineer built the 0-2-4-6-8 trick into the system - Bravo!


----------



## jayron (Jun 10, 2010)

laurelpark said:


> I'm experiencing the same problem. About two weeks ago, I lost a bunch of my HD channels all at once. The system had been up and running perfectly for several years, and then all of a sudden, I get the 771 error across a lot of HD channels. All the local ones are fine, though.
> 
> I called DirecTV and they sent a tech out. He realigned the dish, and still no channels. He replaced the LNB, and still no channels. He finally said that the switch to D12 caused a bunch of people to lose their signals, and his guess was that since it runs at a higher frequency than D10, people in 'fringe' areas or those with long coax runs are having problems. The switch to D12 happened at the same time as the software update, so I'm confused as to what is the underlying cause.
> 
> Check your signal strengths - in my situation, 103(cb) are all in the 80's and 90's, and 103(ca) are all in the 20's to 30's. That's really weird since you'd think that the satellites are so close together that if one comes in great, the other should, too...


Thanks for the reply, glad that I'm not the only one, but sorry you were affected too.

103(cb)
all 92+

103(ca)
93 00 69 00 92 00 92 00
90 24 94 60 92 78 89 99

The weird thing is that a can tune the channels I mentioned on my previous post in HD, as long as my other tuner isn't tuned to or recording any of those channels. Pretty annoying when a tuner is left on one of those channels and of course the channel that was scheduled to record will get the "no signal" message.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

This is not a terrible issue, but since the new software downloaded both of my HR20's respond less quickly to multiple presses of either the FF, RW, or 30 sec slip buttons. When pressing FF or RW multiple times, it will go to 1x for a few seconds, then 2x for a few seconds, and then finally 3. In the past it was almost immediate to go to the number of x's you pressed the button for. With 30 sec slip if I press it more than once it will show the number "1" for the number of slips, and it will go to live for under a second, and then suddenly it will continue to slip ahead with the number of actual presses showing now as one less than I've pressed. It's like it is reacting initially as if slip was only pressed once, and after it completes that task it then reacts to the other presses.

It's not a terrible issue, but it is annoying, and it definitely started with the new software. Resets have not helped. 

SMK


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

This problem was introduced in the last national release. If you play a show and delete it from "info" while watching, the show is deleted and the guide restarts at the beginning, not where you left off. This bug is the same whether you are in a folder nor not. It should work as in the past: when you delete a show using any method, the guide stays where it was before the delete. The only way to stay at the right place is to stop watching the show, go to the guide, and use the red button. This is a real pain in the arse that really needs to be fixed. I am amazed it was left in 3DF. BTW, I am using 3 HR20-100s. I wonder if any CE testers can test this on upcoming releases and report it?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

mgavs said:


> This problem was introduced in the last national release. If you play a show and delete it from "info" while watching, the show is deleted and the guide restarts at the beginning, not where you left off...
> 
> I wonder if any CE testers can test this on upcoming releases and report it?


Can't reproduce this on my HR21 running 0x03de. No matter what method I use to delete a show, I always return to the *Playlist* (which is what I think you meant when you said "guide") at exactly the expected point. Several times I deleted shows in folders, and shows not in folders, by selecting Delete in the detail screen for each show.

BTW, I even tried starting a recording from the actual Guide, pressing Exit to watch it, pressing Stop to stop the recording and then delete it, and finally pressing Left to go back to the Guide; I ended up at the correct place in the Guide.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

jayron said:


> Thanks for the reply, glad that I'm not the only one, but sorry you were affected too.
> 
> 103(cb)
> all 92+
> ...


I have the same exact issue that I first noticed maybe a week and a half to 2 weeks ago. I just put one of my boxes back to the NR to see if it would fix it and it didn't.

Is this due to them moving programming to different sats?


----------



## Rich221976 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im also having trouble with an HR23-700 with the video stuttering video and poor response from the remote. I tried the reb button reboot a few times. I even did the restart everything to format the hard drive and still have the issue. I never had any type of issues until the update came.


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

when mine went back to the previous version, stuttering also was gone, but then 03DE came again... and problems returned, did the 0 2 4 6 8 trick once more, 03DE was "updated" again... guess what? no more stuttering!


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

is the stuttering for you guys on live TV or recorded events, or both?


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

dramirez said:


> when mine went back to the previous version, stuttering also was gone, but then 03DE came again... and problems returned, did the 0 2 4 6 8 trick once more, 03DE was "updated" again... guess what? no more stuttering!


really? that's good news. so, multiple forced downloads fixed it, huh? i've only done it once. here i go...


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

mgavs said:


> This problem was introduced in the last national release. If you play a show and delete it from "info" while watching, the show is deleted and the guide restarts at the beginning, not where you left off. This bug is the same whether you are in a folder nor not. It should work as in the past: when you delete a show using any method, the guide stays where it was before the delete. The only way to stay at the right place is to stop watching the show, go to the guide, and use the red button. This is a real pain in the arse that really needs to be fixed. I am amazed it was left in 3DF. BTW, I am using 3 HR20-100s. I wonder if any CE testers can test this on upcoming releases and report it?


I have been annoyed by this glitch too for the last few releases as well.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

dramirez said:


> when mine went back to the previous version, stuttering also was gone, but then 03DE came again... and problems returned, did the 0 2 4 6 8 trick once more, 03DE was "updated" again... guess what? no more stuttering!


thx, man! that second forced download fixed me up!


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

mgavs said:


> This problem was introduced in the last national release. If you play a show and delete it from "info" while watching, the show is deleted and the guide restarts at the beginning, not where you left off.
> 
> ... using 3 HR20-100s.





Syzygy said:


> Can't reproduce this on my HR21 running 0x03de. No matter what method I use to delete a show, I always return to the *Playlist* (which is what I think you meant when you said "guide") at exactly the expected point...





Marty999 said:


> I have been annoyed by this glitch too for the last few releases as well.


Still can't reproduce this. I hadn't tried one particular method or path, so I when I got near the end of a show, I paused it, pressed Info and then Select to see the Info screen, selected Delete, pressed Select to confirm, and again found myself back in the middle of the Playlist at the correct position.

Evidently it's model-dependent. So HR21s aren't all that bad after all!  (Both *mgavs *and *Marty999 *are using HR20s.)


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

In case anyone is interested I have updated info on this problem.


mgavs said:


> After 3DF, any previously recorded shows from Playboy channel 590 are not available for MRV viewing. This has previously worked. On my 3 HR20s all worked fine until 3DF. I tried looking at parental controls, etc. no luck. Only newly recorded ch 590 shows (after 3DF) will show up in the guide on an MRVd unit. Directv please fix.
> 
> Update: It looks like when a show is older than about a week it no longer shows up on MRVd units. Everything else is fine.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Still can't reproduce this. I hadn't tried one particular method or path, so I when I got near the end of a show, I paused it, pressed Info and then Select to see the Info screen, selected Delete, pressed Select to confirm, and again found myself back in the middle of the Playlist at the correct position.
> 
> Evidently it's model-dependent. So HR21s aren't all that bad after all!  (Both *mgavs *and *Marty999 *are using HR20s.)


That explains why this was never fixed. Someone at Directv thought it was fixed. Us who have problems need to start calling about this. I will tech Monday to report this issue. Hope others do as well.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am experiencing an unbelievably annoying amount of audio dropouts with this release. I have satellite signal in the mid to high 90s on all transponders and no video dropouts so I don't believe signal is the issue. My configuration is: The receiver is connected to a Onkyo HT-R570 home theater system via Optical Cable. I am running the receiver in Dolby D EX mode. I do recall getting occassional dropouts on stations like ESPN with past releases but it has reached the point where it is occuring often enough that it is becoming very annoying.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

More info after further research. This is totally reproducable. If I experience an audio dropout in a recorded program, I can rewind it and play that portion of the program repeatedly, and every time the audio will drop out. On the receiver, I see the audio type such as "Dolby D EX" completely disapear from the display as if it was a total loss of the digital stream. Also it does not matter if I change the Onkyo configuration from Dolby D, Dolby D-Ex, Dolby PLTIIx or any other setting. It will still drop out.
Last think I forgot to mention is that my receiver is an HR20-700.



marty45714 said:


> I am experiencing an unbelievably annoying amount of audio dropouts with this release. I have satellite signal in the mid to high 90s on all transponders and no video dropouts so I don't believe signal is the issue. My configuration is: The receiver is connected to a Onkyo HT-R570 home theater system via Optical Cable. I am running the receiver in Dolby D EX mode. I do recall getting occassional dropouts on stations like ESPN with past releases but it has reached the point where it is occuring often enough that it is becoming very annoying.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

dramirez said:


> when mine went back to the previous version, stuttering also was gone, but then 03DE came again... and problems returned, did the 0 2 4 6 8 trick once more, 03DE was "updated" again... guess what? no more stuttering!





shmengie said:


> thx, man! that second forced download fixed me up!


I had a problem similar to this, which the 0 2 4 6 8 trick also fixed, but with an interesting difference.

I have an HR20-700 and an HR20-100.

Both updated to 0x03DF in the wee hours of the morning, 06/08/2010.

Both had the guide corruption/lockup issue that morning.

However, after two consecutive RBR's on that morning, 06/08/10, both were perfectly fine until a couple of days ago.

A couple of days ago, the HR20-700 began stuttering (glitches in audio and video) once or twice every 10 minutes or so, when watching anything delayed, or recorded, that was in *mpeg4*. (HR20-100 has been fine.)

Gradually, the glitches got worse and worse, until tonight, when I tried to watch my recording of "America's Got Talent" it was nothing but an unwatchable 2 hour glitch-fest. The entire two hours was constant glitching: "aba ----- ip ----- blip ---- bup ---- oop ---- ooppe --- burp", unwatchable.

I tried some experimenting:

*Consistently* MPEG4 material, when paused and then restarted, or rewound, and all MPEG4 recordings on the hard drive, were glitching like this.

*Equally consistently* MPEG2 material was glitch free. This includes *Over the Air HD content from the OTA tuner*, which is very high bitrate MPEG2, not MPEG4.

Folks, there's no way this consistent glitching on MPEG4 and not MPEG2 is a "hard drive going bad" or a "signal strength issue". This is a software bug, or corruption issue. (For the record, every transponder that's CONUS or a spot beam serving my area is 90 or better on both of my HR20s.)

The 0 2 4 6 8 trick completely fixed the issue. My "unwatchable" recording of "America's Got Talent" (which I purposely allowed to finish before rebooting) is perfect now.

Indeed, thank goodness for "0 2 4 6 8" and thank goodness for this forum, that let's us know about such things!


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

marty45714 said:


> I am experiencing an unbelievably annoying amount of audio dropouts with this release. I have satellite signal in the mid to high 90s on all transponders and no video dropouts so I don't believe signal is the issue. My configuration is: The receiver is connected to a Onkyo HT-R570 home theater system via Optical Cable. I am running the receiver in Dolby D EX mode. I do recall getting occassional dropouts on stations like ESPN with past releases but it has reached the point where it is occuring often enough that it is becoming very annoying.


+1 on 2 DVRs.

(HR21-100/ HR22-100) both via HDMI to Integra DHC 40.1 pre/pro. Signal strengths look good.

This is getting real annoying. I counted the audio drops last night during a 2 hour recorded showing of Hell's Kitchen on Mpeg4 Fox 11 LA...

12 times!

I can also reproduce by rewinding the recording.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Report 20100629-23A5 
S/W 0x3de

For about a week now the HR21-700 has been rebooting once daily. We leave it in standby in the evening and the next A.M. the blue ring is on full bright, never know exactly what time it restarts just that it does.

Been a little slow to report because it's my wife's box in the rec room and I hardly pay it any attention until she brings it up.

J C


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

had a spontaneous reboot overnight (out of two HR20-100's). Didn't have time this morning to check if all is ok.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Report 20100629-23A5
> S/W 0x3de
> 
> For about a week now the HR21-700 has been rebooting once daily. We leave it in standby in the evening and the next A.M. the blue ring is on full bright, never know exactly what time it restarts just that it does.
> ...


False alarm.......

Box came up with error message: Problem with storage device etc.......... call 1-800-DIRECTV and gave error code 15-158.

Apparently hardware related and not S/W.

J C


----------



## pbeaudet (Jan 8, 2010)

The audio dropouts are happening much more frequently.


----------



## Smitty7265 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all. I've got a HR21-700 with FW 0x03DE and is exhibiting the same issues (annoying, unwatchable video/audio stuttering on recorded or live stream build up) you've explained in this thread. The last post was on 7/25 but have not seen a resolution. I saw references to newer FW versions but I'm not sure if that fixes the issues. 

I'd like to try the: "The 0 2 4 6 8 trick completely fixed the issue" but not sure how to do this. Can you please point me in the right direction?
Is this even necessary if my DVR is updated with the latest FW?

Thank you for any help!
-D


----------

